# Scrambled Eggs?



## poptart

Hello Yall! I would like to know if it's okay to let my JoJo have scrambled eggs....I started giving him one once in a while and now he want's one every day. I make them in the microwave so there's no grease....but still i worry about giving it to him. What do yall think??

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## beckinwolf

As long as you don't add anything likes spices they should be fine. Just make sure you reduce his kibble a bit to account for the egg, or else he might put on weight. I give Micky scrambled eggs about once a week and he loves them. Its nice to mix it up once in awhile for them.


----------



## kathym

BACI LOVES SCRAMBLED EGGS, HOWEVER ITS ONLY EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I give some to mine on the weekends.


----------



## donnad

If I just ask Chloe if she wants an egg, she comes running. She will stay by the stove dancing until it is all cooked. I usually give her one during the weekend or sometimes one during the week.


----------



## Ladysmom

Scrambled eggs are fine. I wouldn't make him one everyday to replace a meal, though. If you do, you will have to start supplementing his food. I've been told that if homecooking makes up more than 20% of his diet, you have to add supplements.


----------



## dwerten

i give mine egg whites only as the yellow is high in cholesterol but only do every once in a while or i do hard boiled eggs and just peel off the whites and toss the yolk. I always by cage free organic


----------



## oiseaux

Egg whites are best. I would avoid giving too much, if any, of the yolk. A typical large yolk has about 200 mg of cholesterol and for a human about 300mg is actually the daily recommended intake. Even a yolk every other day can easily start to spike a small 4-7 lb dog's cholesterol levels. We only give hard-boiled organic, free-range eggs to Uno with the yolk removed or cholesterol-free egg substitute which we can add some herbs and/or sauteed veggies to for extra flavoring.


----------



## aggiemom99

When my son's yorkie was so sick and not eating well, the vet actually suggested scrambled eggs as they are good protein. I make some for my girls as a treat sometimes.


----------



## poptart

Thank Yall for the quick responses.....I try real hard not to give him one everyday...but he loves them soooooo much and his begging is very hard to resist.Now that i know about the yolk being bad for him,I will only use the white part.He will holdout and not eat anything till I break down and make him an "eggy".You would not believe how excited he get's about his "eggy". Bye for now!!!!


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## lovesophie

My two get scrambled eggs several times a week. I only use free-range organic eggs from Whole Foods.

I usually add tomatoes, bell peppers, and a little bit of cheese. They go absolutely nuts.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

Mine love eggs also and they get 1 scrambled betwen the two of them at least 1ce or twice a week


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 7 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685190


> My two get scrambled eggs several times a week. I only use free-range organic eggs from Whole Foods.
> 
> I usually add tomatoes, bell peppers, and a little bit of cheese. They go absolutely nuts. [/B]


----------

